# I love my LBS - Ordered my new bike!



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

So I went to a local chain bike store (Rock N Road Cyclery) to test ride the bike I'm going to buy (went here because my LBS doesn't carry higher end bikes like this). So I rode it and fell in love with it.

THEN the guy at Rock N Road told me about the tent sale they're having. They had my bike (Tarmac SL3 expert) for $3,200 plus tax. He said at the sale he could give it to me for $3,000. I then asked what about the discount your team riders get? (my friend rides for them, they get 10% off of new bikes). He said he could do that, bringing the total to $2,700 plus tax. (right around $2,900)

I then went to my LBS that I have bought about 8 or so bikes from and talked to the owner. I said "Hey I just got back from rock n road and they have the bike for...." and before I finished, he said "I'll match it!" I told him about the sale and what not, so he goes to the computer and looks up the price and comes back and has a price on a piece of paper....

$2,660 plus tax:blush2: :thumbsup: . I said "Wow thank you." To which he responded with "You've treated me right over the years, time I treated you." 

So the point of me posting this is go to your LBS and make friends with the owner/employees. Support your LBS rather than your typical chain bike store. (Nothing against Rock N Road, I'd just rather buy a bike from a small shop)

Bike should be here wednesday or thursday, have a race on saturday! Can't wait


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats! I'm lucky to deal with my lbs here. Bike Junkie , the owners Doug and Linda are top shelf. Enjoy your new ride.


----------

